# OpenBSD/NetBSD/FreeNAS/freeBSD for internet server?



## Detective (Mar 24, 2010)

Would you recommend which OS (OpenBSD/NetBSD, freeNAS or freeBSD) I can use for Gateway/Firewall/NAT/DHCP/DNS/Web Cache Proxy(Squid)/File sharing(NFS, samba)/PPPoE/Mail/Web servers?


----------



## jigglywiggly (Mar 24, 2010)

PFsense most definately based on freebsd.


----------



## phospher (Mar 24, 2010)

yes, FreeBSD of course! I second the pfsense very nice firewall built on FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

PFsense is first and foremost a firewall/router, not a 'public server'. Might as well use FreeBSD then.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't want to turn anyone away from FreeBSD, but (depending on hardware) I would tend to want to use OpenBSD on a low-power chip like the Atom (at least until my httpd really started bogging the whole mess down).  On the other hand, you probably won't have as many options as on FreeBSD.  On the gripping hand, once it's configured and locked down, you probably won't notice any difference.


----------

